# Calentar con Resistencia 12V - Para Auto



## Leandrito (Oct 31, 2011)

Hola a todos , les hago una consulta. Mirando en internet me Encontre con una pequeña sarten para cocinar a 12V, pero en argentina no la consigo.

http://spanish.alibaba.com/product-gs/12v-cooking-pans-249314391.html

Tengo dudas sobre la resistencia que debo utilizar , la quiero para usar en el auto o la lancha digamos con la bateria de 12V .. ya sea con resisntencia o halogenos...

Segun su descripción calentaria 150°C continuos. ¿Alguna idea? Muchas gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 31, 2011)

Es algo tan sensillo como usar la Ley de Ohm...

Es una resistencia, a 12Vcc, vas a necesitar cierta potencia, tal vez 50W a 100W...depende, y bueno, en base a la potencia, vas a obtener la corriente que va a tener que circular..en base a la corriente y a la caida de tensión vas a calcular la resistividad de tu resistencia, que obviamente tiene que ser de alambre, uno que aguante la temperatura.

Ejemplo: 
corriente = 100W / 12Vcc = 8,33A
resistencia = 12Vcc / 8,33A = 1,45 Ohms

Entonces vas a tener que arrollar unos cuantos metros de un alambre para que al final te dé unos 2Ohms y listo, lo mandás a los bornes de la batería


----------



## Scooter (Oct 31, 2011)

Me parece una aberración como una casa; para cocinar por lo menos necesitas unos 500~1000W calcula los amperios y verás que risa. Por otro lado el alternador de un coche no suele llegar a los 500W así que vas a quedarte sin batería aunque dejes el motor en marcha. Compra un camping-gas, el que yo tengo de butano-propano creo recordar que daba unos 5000W al máximo.

PD decir 150º y no decir nada es lo mismo, exactamente lo mismo que decir que tengo una pila de 150V, si no digo cuantos amperios da durante cuanto tiempo como si no.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 31, 2011)

Nop amigo scooter...en algo tenés razón, en otras cosas no...

10Watt son mucha potencia y si que cocinan! sino mirá las pistolitas de PVC! o los soldadores de estaño bien chinos y baratos..

Pero estamos hablando de 100W...10 veces esa potencia que SI cocina, por ende...supongo que con 50 o 100W y un hornito que retenga la temperatura podemos lograr algo copado...

Ya decir 8A es mucho y en eso tenés razón pero los equipos de música, las potencias y eso suelen consumir unos 8 a 10A, por ende supongo que un par de horas puede estar andando...cocinar y apagarse...sin vaciar la batería...

Yo haría la prueba...estamos de acuerdo que 2Ohms es muy baja impedancia, es casi un cortocircuito, pero muchos parlantes andan en 2Ohms y nunca se quemó nada...

Dejemos que pruebe y nos comente que resultados tuvo....

Amigo Leandrito te aconsejo que fabriques el hornito, con su resistencia y todo y la pruebes con una bateria de 12V bien cargada, fuera del auto, sin conectarla al mismo, una vez que estés seguro que funciona ahi si, montas todo...

P/D: obviamente le vas a colocar un fusible de unos 10A...obviooooo


----------



## Scooter (Oct 31, 2011)

Sigo pensando lo mismo. No confundir temperatura y calor que NO son lo mismo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 31, 2011)

Efectivamente no es lo mismo, así como tampoco son proporcionales la potencia con el calor generado, sólo que obviamente mayor potencia, disipa mas calor en menor tiempo...

tu hornito no va a cocinar en 10 minutos...lo va a hacer en 1 hora...o un poco más...pero va a gastar lo mismo...más lento, pero lo mismo


----------



## Leandrito (Oct 31, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Efectivamente no es lo mismo, así como tampoco son proporcionales la potencia con el calor generado, sólo que obviamente mayor potencia, disipa mas calor en menor tiempo...
> 
> tu hornito no va a cocinar en 10 minutos...lo va a hacer en 1 hora...o un poco más...pero va a gastar lo mismo...más lento, pero lo mismo




Te hago una consulta Dj DRACO , Antes que nada mil gracias por las respuestas . quiero hacerlo para conectarlo a la bateria del auto y no matarla , para hacer el gabinete ya esta solucionado 
Solo falta el circuito , No sabes si venden alguna resistencia armada como para poder conectarlo a los 12V? la idea es hacerlo practico y economico no hagregarle control de temperatura ni nada de eso y con respecto a lo de enrrollar cables , quiero saber un poco más..


----------



## Manuel51 (Nov 1, 2011)

Leandrito, cómprate un metro de hilo de nicrom. Este material se usa para hacer resistencias. Mide con el óhmetro hasta que te dé una resistencia de unos 1,5 homios (serán unos 20cm), corta el hilo y ya tienes una resistencia que, a 12V, te dará unos 9A y una potencia de más de 100W. Con eso ya tienes la resistencia para tu horno.

Saludos.


----------



## retrofit (Nov 1, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Nop amigo scooter...en algo tenés razón, en otras cosas no...
> 
> 10Watt son mucha potencia y si que cocinan! sino mirá las pistolitas de PVC! o los soldadores de estaño bien chinos y baratos..
> 
> ...



DJ DRACO.
Piensa más detenidamente lo que planteas.
Con un soldador de 30-40 vatios puedo fundir estaño y realizar una soldadura en un PCB...
Intenta en la mismas condiciones soldar sobre una plancha de cobre de de 20x20 y 2mm de grosor.
Para cocinar, hervir agua por ejemplo y dependiendo de la cantidad de la misma, necesito...
¿Qué cantidad de agua... 1 litro o 50 litros...?
Energia suficiente para calentar el recipiente.
Energia suficiente para hacer que suba la temperatura más rápidamente que la disipación, esto significa que el agua/recipiente están en contacto con el aire y hay un trasvase de temperatura del agua/recipiente al medio (aire en este caso)
En el caso de la olla a presión, necesito menos potencia para el mismo trabajo ya que se trata de un sistema cerrado y por lo tanto con menos pérdida de enegía.
Cuando mi cocina la pongo a 1000 Vatios para cocinar algo, no me interesa si la conecto a 230, 110 o a 12 voltios, lo importante es la potencia que voy a necesitar para realizar ese trabajo.
Si tengo 230 voltios la intensidad requerida serán 4,34 Amperios, si la tensión son 110 la intensidad requerida serán 9 Amperios, y si dispongo de 12 voltios la intensidad requerida serán *83,3 Amperios * o lo que es lo mismo, una resistencia de .14 ohmios 
 La mejor solución pues ya la han planteado, una cocina de gas, son baratas y muy eficientes.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 1, 2011)

Entiendo lo que planteas amigo EB4GBF...peeero, no estás entendiendo lo siguiente:

Un horno eléctrico (y tengo uno) consume a 220V unos 1000W y caliente y cocina cosas en unos 10 a 15 minutos...

Ahora olvidándonos de la tensión y la corriente, comparemos potencias (que es lo único comparable aquí) y pensemos:

1000W cocina un ambiente de tantos litros en 15 minutos
100W cocinará un ambiente de tantos litros en 150 minutos (supuestamente), pero debido a ciertas inercias de temperatura y diseño del gabinete tal vez sea menos el tiempo requerido...

Yo creo que va a funcionar.

No se si con sólo 20cm de alambre va a poder hacer la resistencia, me parece poco, pero bueno...si da la impedancia...va a funcionar...

el tema es el grosor del alambre para que no se funda


----------



## retrofit (Nov 1, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Entiendo lo que planteas amigo EB4GBF...peeero, no estás entendiendo lo siguiente:
> 
> Un horno eléctrico (y tengo uno) consume a 220V unos 1000W y caliente y cocina cosas en unos 10 a 15 minutos...
> 
> ...



No puedo estar de acuerdo, insisto tienes que hacer más aporte de energia que la que vas a perder, por eso se ponen refrigeradores en los transistores, para disipar más energía que la que se aporta.
Si tengo una resistencia de 1Watio de potencia aunque la tenga 1000 o 5000 horas no lograré hacer hervir ni .1 litro de agua pero eso sí, habré consumido y desperdiciado 1000 o 5000 Vatios.
Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 1, 2011)

En este caso...volvemos a lo mismo, una pequeña resistencia que disipa una muy pequeña cantidad de calor, en un medio que disipa mucho puede que no lo caliente..

Pero en este caso el medio es aire, y tiene un gabinete para retener el calor...no disiparlo.

Por otro lado vienen unas resistencias chiquititas para calentar termos de agua para tomar mates...no se si se sabe, pero son chiquitas, no creo que superen los 5Watts y hacen hervir el agua de un termo (aprox 1L) en menos de 5 minutos.

subo foto...asi se entiende. (no consigo la imagen, pero es como un cosito palstico chiquitito...con una pequeña resistencia dentro...


----------



## Scooter (Nov 1, 2011)

Bueno, no voy a insistir mas. según lo veo yo conseguirá llegar a hacerse una infusión con paciencia si en el entorno no hace mucho frío y dejando la batería tocada. De eso a "cocinar" hay un mundo.
De cualquier modo espero equivocarme, así que suerte, paciencia (para que se caliente) y que la fuerza te acompañe (para arrancar el coche empujando después de intentar en vano cocinar).


PD.
1L de agua = 1kg para pasar de 25ºC a 100ºC son 75ºC = 75000 cal = 4,18 · 75000 = 313500 J 
Si usamos una resistencia de 5W quedan  313500 J  / 5W = 62700s = 17,41h suponiendo que no hubiesen pérdidas de calor que las hay + calor latente de vaporización osea, NO HERVIRÁ JAMÁS
Pero repito que espero estar equivocado, que la definición de caloría, calor sensible, calor latente etc también lo estén y que nuestro amigo cocine estofados con su mechero.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 1, 2011)

Ha, pero tu vives en Alicante, eso creo que es España cierto?
Allá no toman mates, pero ya voy a subir fotos o si puedo un video, de cómo se hierve el agua en un termo con una muy pequeña resistencia...parece mentira pero así es!

Por otro lado, me copó tanto este tema que voy a hacerme uno. Ya estoy empezando el diseño del hornito !


----------



## Scooter (Nov 1, 2011)

Vale, quizás es un problema de localismos del lenguaje.
¿Calentar 20cl de agua es cocinar?. Por aquí sería "hacerse una infusión"
De todos modos con 100W la cosa andará por:
75·200·4,18=62700J   62700/100=627s = 10 min largos, mas bien un cuarto de hora.

Yo tengo uno de estos, cartuchos de gas hay de 75, 250, 500g y supongo que mayores. Con uno de estos lo tendrás en menos de un minuto. Claro que las prisas rompen la filosofía del mate según creo , así que a lo mejor es hacerlo de 1W para tomarse una "pequeña" pausa


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 1, 2011)

jajaja, no se, nunca hice uno de esos hornitos, deberiamos hacerlo y probar, puede funcionar, puede que no...al fin y al cabo habremos gastado 50cm de nicrom y unas chapas...

tiempo y algunas quemaduras...nada más jeje

que nuestro compañero lo pruebe y vemos...

además debe ser para calentar un par de empanadas, no para cocinar un lechón


----------



## Leandrito (Nov 1, 2011)

Manuel51 dijo:


> Leandrito, cómprate un metro de hilo de nicrom. Este material se usa para hacer resistencias. Mide con el óhmetro hasta que te dé una resistencia de unos 1,5 homios (serán unos 20cm), corta el hilo y ya tienes una resistencia que, a 12V, te dará unos 9A y una potencia de más de 100W. Con eso ya tienes la resistencia para tu horno.
> 
> Saludos.




Buenisimo Manu , se te agradece un monton!!!! 



DJ DRACO dijo:


> jajaja, no se, nunca hice uno de esos hornitos, deberiamos hacerlo y probar, puede funcionar, puede que no...al fin y al cabo habremos gastado 50cm de nicrom y unas chapas...
> 
> tiempo y algunas quemaduras...nada más jeje
> 
> ...




Hola DJ DRACO , te cuento que a 220v Ya arme un Horno y un grill y funcionan perfecto..
Cualquier cosa leandro_ariel@live.com.ar te paso fotos.


----------

